

How Social Discovery will transform Location Based Apps - MobileAppTrend
http://blog.urbanq.com/post/2881214022/how-social-discovery-will-transform-location-based-apps

======
MobileAppTrend
There is new trend in LBS powered by Social Discovery. Many startups and
leaders in the industry are trying really hard to become the dominating leader
in this space. But this space is still segmented. It seems all the current
leaders in this area are facing their own challenges. It'd be interesting to
find out who would come out to lead the pack in 2011

------
MikeAday
This blog posts made a lot of sense. However, I am not entirely in agreement
with it. LBS is already an overcrowded space. I don't see it going much
further from where it is at. Maybe it will actually retreat this year.

------
AndrewLee
Interesting article. More interesting is their newly released iPhone app
called UrbanQ. I just tried this app. It is amazing. I think this company is
onto something.

